# Lighting for a new 75 gal



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

In the coming months, Im looking to have a custom-built setup, including a tank in the 65-75 gallon range.

It's been years since I've kept a planted tank. The last one I had completely died off when a hurricane knocked my power out for three weeks. I was so disgusted with the mess that I put my tanks away... for a long time.

Anyway, I couldn't stay away for long. I want to come back big and bright!

So for this 75 gallon tank (I plan on using a 48" light), I want a high-light tank, and will be adding pressurized CO2 and ferts.

I've looked around at a few fixtures, and would like opinions. It's difficult to shop this size, since many of the fixtures seem to have either too much or not enough lighting.

I've heard that Metal Halides are generally the fixtures that will give the highest increase in the electric bill, so I'd like to avoid those if I can.

What I'm left with then are T5s or CFs.

The problem with many CF fixtures is the poor reflectors, from what I remember, but I'd prefer to not mess with retro-fit if I don't have to. If any of you happen to have any of these CF fixtures, please let me know about the reflectors. I'd prefer to go CF if I can, since the energy is cheaper, and I can get some pretty 9325 bulbs for it. I remember that those used to be great!

I never used T5, so I'm not sure how well they compare to CFs in terms of plant color and light quality.

If you guys have experience with these fixtures, please tell me what you think. I'm open to new options, too.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/48-AQUARIUM...144?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6ab36230

http://www.ebay.com/itm/190593123415?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&
_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/stor...oducts_id=1421

http://www.catalinaaquarium.com/stor...oducts_id=1447 (A bit on the higher end of my lights budget)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+23751&pcatid=23751

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. While I'd obviously not like to spend unreasonable amounts, I would like a system that is high-quality and safe for my home. Cheaply-made electronics scare the tar out of me.

Thanks.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

oops duplicate post


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

Your catalina links didn't work for me. I have 4 of their fixtures, really like them. Not sure why you want 6 or 8 bulbs, you really don't need that much light. I have a 3 bulb over my 75g tank from catalinaaquarium.com, had them put the 2 outter lights on one cord/switch and the third middle light on a second switch/cord. I only use the two outter lights now. When I ran all three I had way too much algae, and I have pressurized co2. Catalinaaquariums.com will customize any fixture they make, I have them add splash guards, hanging brackets, each bulb on a separate cord and give me legs. It's all about lighting options....


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

I have a dual bulb Coralife Aqualight t5ho fixture and really like it so far. But even with that your gonna NEED co2 in your tank or it will be an algae farm. 

I have never heard a bad thing about the Catalina lights so i think you cant lose gettng something from them, but dont go for 6 or 8 bulbs it would be a waste of extra money that you could use on something else for your tank.


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Well, I intended to grow plants that, in my past experience liked a lot of light (more than 3 WPG). Brilliant reds and such.

A 4-bulb fixture just barely puts me at 3 WPG over a 75 gallon, and I was hoping to get a 6-bulb fixture so that I could add or remove lights and have the option of high light, if I wanted it.

Do people not use high WPG anymore, or is the rule different for T5?

I'm a bit out of the loop here, being out of the hobby since late 2008, so all your comments are very helpful!

Edit: It's also worth emphasizing that I fully intend to use pressurized CO2.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

Even a 2 bulb T5HO 48" fixture will put you at high light and you will be able to grow any plants you want pretty much. WPG is an old rule that doesnt apply to T5's or even T8's.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html

Here is an excellent chart that will tell you where you will be light wise depending on what type of light you would like to use.

Hope this helps you out. Rememeber that dosing ferts will be necessary with a light setup like that and pressurized co2.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

No one uses WPG with T5HO's or NO's for that matter, as they are way more intense lighting than T8's, which is where the WPG theory started. Start here:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html

scroll down to the second chart. With any height tank, 4 bulbs would be considered too high a light unless you suspended the light a foot over the tank. Read this sticky, google lighting for planted tanks. The common theory now is less light is better. You'll be able to grow almost any plant with a 2 or 3 bulb T5HO fixture in a 75 gallon tank. If you go with more bulbs, even with co2, your going to fight algae continually.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

or...what Ben said...lol....we posted the same time.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Oct 18, 2011)

londonloco said:


> No one uses WPG with T5HO's or NO's for that matter, as they are way more intense lighting than T8's, which is where the WPG theory started. Start here:
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/105774-par-vs-distance-t5-t12-pc.html
> 
> scroll down to the second chart. With any height tank, 4 bulbs would be considered too high a light unless you suspended the light a foot over the tank. Read this sticky, google lighting for planted tanks. The common theory now is less light is better. You'll be able to grow almost any plant with a 2 or 3 bulb T5HO fixture in a 75 gallon tank. If you go with more bulbs, even with co2, your going to fight algae continually.


Lol great minds think alike! 
:mullet:


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Ah new systems!

Im glad I came here a few months in advance then  I'll have to research all over again 

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

This actually gives me more options in brands and is easier on my pocketbook. Thanks


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

I've got a 48" hagen glo fixture for 140 shipped if your interested. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## inareverie85 (May 5, 2008)

Considering putting two 48 gallon tanks side-by-side instead of getting the 75 gal setup, so I'll have to pass for now. 

Thank you anyway though!


----------

